# Netzteile im Einkaufsführer



## doppelschwoer (30. November 2007)

*Netzteile im Einkaufsführer*

Mir ist aufgefallen das die Auswahl der Netzteile im Einkaufsführer recht 'monoton' ist. Ich bin gerade am schauen ob ein neues in Frage kommt. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das die Geräte alle sehr ähnlich sind. Keine wirklichen Highend Teilchen oder Variation. 

Ist da eventuell was in der Pipeline das zu ändern. Etwas mehr Streuung würde helfen das richtige Gerät zu finden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. November 2007)

*AW: Netzteile im Einkaufsführer*



doppelschwoer schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das die Auswahl der Netzteile im Einkaufsführer recht 'monoton' ist. Ich bin gerade am schauen ob ein neues in Frage kommt. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das die Geräte alle sehr ähnlich sind. Keine wirklichen Highend Teilchen oder Variation.
> 
> Ist da eventuell was in der Pipeline das zu ändern. Etwas mehr Streuung würde helfen das richtige Gerät zu finden.



Schau Dir mal dieses an

http://www.pc-icebox.de/index.php?cPath=395_732_401

Coba NitroX

Sind Modular, haben Top Testberichte bekommen und sind wenn man sich die Effizient Werte ansieht, dann sind diese genauso gut wie Enermax oder BeQuiet aber zu ganz anderen Preisen ....

So eins habe ich und bin Hoch zufrieden....sehr leise und wenn Du noch Kabel brauchst, einfach beim Herstellersupport anrufen....

Ist übrigens ein Deutscher Hersteller...die Firma Inter-Tech.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum PCGH nicht schon einmal darauf aufmerksam geworden ist..... ( ich habe übrigens einen Prototyp  mit 850W...in meinem Casmodding-Tagebuch werde ich auch noch erklären, wie ich da ran gekommen bin....kommt demnächst erst auf den Markt )


----------



## HtPC (30. November 2007)

*AW: Netzteile im Einkaufsführer*

Mein HTPC hat nur 240W, die Internetmaschine nur 180W
Aber der Staubsauger macht locker 2400W, nur nicht so leise, wie mein Fön; der aber zugegeben nur 1600W hat.

Die Wattzahlen sind nicht entscheidend, sondern getrennte Schienen. Zumindestens bei OC Systemen mit zwei Grafikkarten.
Mit 3x 17Ax12V =612W sollte das reichen, auch für die schlimmsten Heizkarten.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Netzteile im Einkaufsführer*



HtPC schrieb:


> Mein HTPC hat nur 240W, die Internetmaschine nur 180W
> Aber der Staubsauger macht locker 2400W, nur nicht so leise, wie mein Fön; der aber zugegeben nur 1600W hat.
> 
> Die Wattzahlen sind nicht entscheidend, sondern getrennte Schienen. Zumindestens bei OC Systemen mit zwei Grafikkarten.
> Mit 3x 17Ax12V =612W sollte das reichen.



Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu....

Nicht die Watt zahl ist entscheidend, sondern die Amphere auf den einzelnen Leitungen......

Das finde ich klasse bei den Coba Netzteilen...

Schon die 500W hat drei 12V Leitungen mit je 18A und das für 79,90 Euro !!!
Das 600W hat schon 4 Leitungen mit je 18A und das 750W auch

Mein 850W hat 4 Leitungen mit je 2x 18A und 2x 30A !!!


----------



## doppelschwoer (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Netzteile im Einkaufsführer*

Ja, hab mir das 750W Nitrox auch schon angeschaut. Scheint fast Ideal zu sein. 4xPCI-e und davon 2x sogar 8Pin. Zukunft du kannst kommen. Die Sone angaben zur Geräuschkulisse wären noch spannend. Sollte schon ähnlich einem BeQuiet oder meinem Tagan U1 sein. Die sind super ruhig.

Wie ist eigentlich die Effektivität? Im Augenblick läuft nur ein E6600@3,3Gig und ne 8800GT 512 im Rechner. Plus 4 HDs und 2 DVD LW. Also nicht die Mega Stromkonsumenten. Da ist doch ein 750W total unterfordert. 


Hm, mal schaun. Aber das Nitrox 750W ist echt ein heißes Teilchen.


----------



## d00mfreak (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Netzteile im Einkaufsführer*



doppelschwoer schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die Effektivität? Im Augenblick läuft nur ein E6600@3,3Gig und ne 8800GT 512 im Rechner. Plus 4 HDs und 2 DVD LW. Also nicht die Mega Stromkonsumenten. Da ist doch ein 750W total unterfordert.



Naja, die Effektivität wird immer geringer, je überdimensionierter das NT ist, und 750W dürften bei deinem PC weitaus zuviel sein. Ich hab 600W drin, und dürfte damit auch noch ordentlich Luft haben.


----------



## HtPC (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Netzteile im Einkaufsführer*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Naja, die Effektivität wird immer geringer, je überdimensionierter das NT ist, und 750W dürften bei deinem PC weitaus zuviel sein.



Das stimmt nur bei Netzteilen, die nach ATX1.3 /2.0 gefertigt sind. Dort nimmt die Effektivität einen Wert um 70% an, wenn das Netzteil mit 2/3 seiner Nennleistung
gefordert wird.

Ein 600W NT das 400W aus der Steckdose zieht, wird also zu 2/3 der Nennleistung belastet.
Auf Grund der schlechten Effektivität, werden aber 30% der 400W, also 120W mehr aus der Steckdose entnommen, als das System braucht.
Bei einem NT das zu 100% effektiv wäre, würde das System nur 280W, die es nur benötigt ohne Verlust vom Netzteil bekommen.

Betreibt man nun an solch einem Netzteil ein System das noch weniger benötigt, so wird es in einem Bereich betrieben, wo es noch weniger Effektivität hat.
Liegt diese bei 50%, wenn es nur 50% ausgelastet wird,
muß es 300W aus dem Netz ziehen, um den System die benötigten 150W geben zu können.

Diese 150W "Verlustleistung" gehen als Wärme verloren und müssen durch den Netzteillüfter , der sich entsprechend schnell dreht und laut ist, abgeführt werden!

Netzteile nach ATX2.2 müssen einer höheren Effektivität über einen größeren Einsatzbereich gerecht werden. (min 75%)
Bei 80+ Netzteilen ist dieser Bereich nochmal ausgedehnt (20%-80% der Nennleistung) und zusätzlich auf einem um mindestens 5% höherem Niveau.(min 80% Effektivität)

Daher sind 80+Netzteile die einzigen Netzteile, die den großen Schwankungen im Wattbedarf von Spiel-Pcs gerecht werden können. Da sie sowohl im Idle als auch im 3D Modus dei Effektivität des Netzteils nutzen können.

Ein einfaches Spielsystem mit nur einer Grafikkarte, und sei sie noch so watthungrig, reicht ein gutes 80+ Netzteil mit max 400W und zwei getrennten +12V Schienen.
Auch eine System mit zwei Karten benötigt nicht mehr als 500W. Da aber das System auch getrennte +12V Schienen haben sollte, bleibt nur der Griff zu größeren Nts, die das bieten. Auf die 550W oder 650W Angaben kommt es dabei nicht an.

MfG


----------



## doppelschwoer (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Netzteile im Einkaufsführer*

Also 80+ NT.

Mir geht es auch um die Möglichkeit mal SLI oder Crossfire zu testen. Dazu muß das NT die Anschlüsse mitbringen. Bisher haben aber nur die Dingen Dinger die Passende Ausrüstung. Na mal schaun. Ich warte wohl doch noch etwas ab.


----------



## Marbus16 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Netzteile im Einkaufsführer*

Also ich hab schon 430W 80+ Netzteile gesehen mit 2 PCIe Anschlüssen...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Netzteile im Einkaufsführer*

@ doppelschwoer
Das Enermax Infiniti 650W (ATX 2.2) hat 80+ und 3 PCI-Expressstecker, zwei davon sind 8-polig) damit kann man sogar offiziel tripple SLI u Crossfire fahren. Leider ist es nicht ganz günstig.


----------

